# my new prized piece



## Dragon0421 (Jun 2, 2010)

coke clock from early 1900s


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice piece of Coke history. Is this unique? I wonder how hard it would be to replace the leather cover?


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jun 5, 2010)

It is around 1910 or a little earlier it is a real hard piece to find the top was a heart breaker but considering i have only seen the other one in the coke book i wasnt going to let it get by. There is not but a hand full out there from what i have been told


----------



## corrybottles (Jun 6, 2010)

I wonder what antiques roadshow would say about it. Leave it as it is or if it would be worth more restored?


----------



## girlie (Jun 21, 2010)

Where did you get this? This is a nice addition to anyone's collection.


----------

